# Turkey Feed Mix Recipe?



## Candace

I had a very nice response to my question on another thread but thought I'd post this on its own since doing a search gives me mixed returns. I have 50 turkeys who are gobbling up a LOT of food. (Yeah, bad pun.) The cost of feed is ridiculous - like I'm saying anything new, right? What are people mixing on their own. We've found a mill near us who will make whatever we want and let us get as little as 500 pounds for less per pound than pre-made crumbles. I want to make sure I'm giving them a protein mix that is high enough but not something too rich that they are packing on more pounds than we need. My hatchery wouldn't deliver in July so I am going to have turkeys too big to be marketable if they are eating too much but I am more worried about keeping them healthy. Right now they are on 18% protein feed. 

Also, part two, I give them feed in the morning and then they are let out into a pasture to graze all day. I am giving them a pound of food per bird per day. But, they are so CRAZY to eat I wonder if they're getting enough or if they are like Cornish Cross who will eat 24/7 if you let them. I have a mix of standards and bronze.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Turkeys always act like they are starving when you put the feed out. If they are growing to your satisfaction and on pasture, they are fine.

You need some grains and some legumes plus minerals and vitamins. If they are on pasture, I wouldn't worry about the vitamins. They do need some animal protein. The particular grains etc aren't critical, but you need to know what protein % is in each.

If you will get a list of what is available from your mill and the % of protein of each. I'll help you calculate the ratios. That is usually more workable than getting recipes from someone who may have a different option available. Get the prices of each item as well because you want the least cost mix with the best protein ratio you can get.


----------



## Candace

Wow, that is so nice! I will do that and let you know what I find out. Do you think the pound of feed a day is fine as long as they have the pasture too? You're right about mixtures though because I've read several different websites but it was very confusing. I always come here with questions because everyone is so knowledgeable. I'm getting there... :0)


----------



## Cyngbaeld

If they are growing adequately that should be sufficient. You might want to check their keels to make sure they aren't too thin. Turkeys can get well over half their dietary needs off pasture if the pasture is good.


----------



## Candace

So my husband checked out the mill yesterday - very nice folks so that's good. Currently they are making a mix for someone else raising turkeys but they are using a high % protein for fast grow. They mix soy meal, corn and a mineral mix. DH forgot to ask about oats but I like the idea of that more than corn. I try to limit the amount of corn mine are fed except in the winter. If I want to stick around a 19% protein level how would we have this mixed? Also, I did check the keels and we're doing just right, I think. All I checked - smallest to largest - are well fleshed out - although I had to look up how to do this and felt a bit stupid that I didn't know so thanks very much for that tip!


----------



## Cyngbaeld

For oats, have them mix 1 part 46% soymeal with 3 parts whole or rolled oats if the oats are 10% protein. If the oats are 11%-12% use 4 parts oats to 1 part soy.

For corn at 7% protein use 2 parts corn to 1 part soy.


----------

